# The Nikon DFB – Burberry Edition



## J.R. (Nov 12, 2013)

TOKYO – Following on the heels of the revolutionary Nikon DF, the Nikon Corporation is pleased to announce the fashionable DFB – the Burberry Edition, a Nikon FX digital SLR camera. The stylish DFB literally screams “Do more with less, but look sharp while doing it!” The DFB features the beloved 12.1 MP sensor from the Nikon D3 and D700. The file sizes produced by the DFB will be a welcome relief to those who demand smaller file sizes and less photographic detail, and are genuinely concerned about conserving hard drive space.


http://photographylife.com/announcing-the-nikon-dfb-burberry-edition

;D ;D ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 13, 2013)

WTF? :-\ 

disables VR lenses :

this must be a joke ... right? :-[

edit: lolz oh there it is at the bottom


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 13, 2013)

chavtastic, baby!

would go down very well in Essex


----------

